
The Drug That Never Lets Go - fogus
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/multimedia/bath-salts/
======
ditonal
He was in a treatment program for marijuana. Most would agree that marijuana
is portrayed by the US government and its law enforcement as being far more
dangerous than it actually is. I wonder if someone who hears this portrayal of
marijuana and realizes it's inaccurate also questions our government's
accuracy when characterizing other more dangerous drugs like bath salts. If he
had checked less biased sources like Erowid, he might have learned that he
wouldn't be the first person to have a terrible experience with MDPV.

Also I liked the following quote:

“It's so hard to understand how something sold over the counter can result in
death,” Julie Sanders said. “I can't grasp it, I just still can't grasp that
thought.”

I guess she's not too familiar with Aspirin.

Drug education in the United States is dangerously flawed.

~~~
makomk
I believe part of the problem with "bath salts" and other quasi-legal drugs is
that it's impossible to characterize how dangerous they actually are. The
government keeps outlawing the existing formulations and the sellers keep
coming up with new formulations using tweaked molecular structures, so no
formulation stays on the market for long enough to get a good idea of its
effects.

------
chunkyslink
There will always be a demand for drugs. People want to get high. If drugs
were sold in stores and manufactured under controlled conditions then people
would know what they were buying. Dickie Sanders just wanted to get high not
die. The rules are to blame here.

------
The_Sponge
I was listening to this on the audiocast version on NPR. It's very good.

The image that is the four drugs side by side is hosted on imgur, which is
unusual. <http://i.imgur.com/P4csH.gif> (right below the line “Because it's
amphetamine, it's not recovering completely,” Kim says.)

Wonderfully laid out, however.

